# Biblical Proof for Arminianism



## Theogenes (Jul 18, 2006)

This is funny!

http://www.netrover.com/~dontheo/arm.htm

Jim


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Theoretical (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 18, 2006)

Good one!!!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Jul 18, 2006)

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## MW (Jul 18, 2006)

At last, an Arminian site I have no problem putting on my favourites list.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 18, 2006)

Wait, I'm sure there is a verse that must say something like:

"I am the Lord thy God and I did not make robots. I wanted to give people the ability to love me."

Which verse is that? I've heard that from Calvary Chapel pastors on at least a dozen occassions and I'm told that Calvary Chapel pastors only teach what's in the Bible.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> At last, an Arminian site I have no problem putting on my favourites list.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 19, 2006)

That is great.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## MW (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Wait, I'm sure there is a verse that must say something like:
> 
> "I am the Lord thy God and I did not make robots. I wanted to give people the ability to love me."
> ...



Genesis 3:5. It's there in black and white for all to see.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...




Yeah it's there, it just didn't last very long.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


It was a tongue-in-cheek comment. I'm not sure how prevalent Calvary Chapel is in Australia but you are blessed if there are few.

They specifically use the "robot" analogy to explain why men fell because, according to their thinking, man only has the capacity to truly love God if he's created with a libertine will. Of course, they don't express it that way. They just say "God didn't create robots..."


----------



## MW (Jul 19, 2006)

Rich, the reference to Gen. 3:5 was meant to be ironic. It's there in the Bible, but it's a record of what Satan promotes. Sorry for being unclear. Imagine a smiley slapping himself on the wrist. That's me chiding myself at the moment.


----------



## Scott (Jul 20, 2006)

"They just say "God didn't create robots...""

I have heard this one often too. Frankly, robots sound grander than a pot made by a potter.


----------

